# Aftermarket interior trim pieces?



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Ali express has some. I am not sure on the quality since i haven't bought any


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

theres a guy who posted here the results of painting those pieces.

personally i just want the chrome accents replaced with brushed metal or something that isnt going to make me go blind in 5 years.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

In my opinion, the best option is to wrap your interior pieces. It is very easy to do, and there are a plethora of YouTube videos explaining the process. I personally have used vvivid and 3m vinyl. I prefer the vivid for their carbon fiber, 3m for their solid colors. 

The best part is if you don't like it, you peel it off with no harm done to your interior piece! 

It's pretty cheap, easy to apply, and lasts for 3 to 5 years. Possibly 7 to 10 if cared for right, and applied right.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, seems like they placed the chrome accents just right that the pm sun reflection is a mother. Haha!


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah trims are a Rip off from what I see... 200 or more for a kit dafuqq???


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

If/when I get the chance, I want to see if I can get GMC Denali Blackwood hydrographics done on the two silver console/dash pieces. I think it would go very well with the black interior.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hydro would look badazz


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

Ncfutrell said:


> In my opinion, the best option is to wrap your interior pieces. It is very easy to do, and there are a plethora of YouTube videos explaining the process. I personally have used vvivid and 3m vinyl. I prefer the vivid for their carbon fiber, 3m for their solid colors.
> 
> The best part is if you don't like it, you peel it off with no harm done to your interior piece!
> 
> It's pretty cheap, easy to apply, and lasts for 3 to 5 years. Possibly 7 to 10 if cared for right, and applied right.


Agreed, I did the same thing and it is very easy once you get the hang of it. A variable temp heat gun does help.


----------

